# flual M series heaters FAIR WARNING



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This is to just let everyone in the market for a submersible heater know that even though the descrition on heater package says"submersible glass aquarium heater" that this heater is in fact NOT SUBMERSIBLE.Personally outraged(wasted trip to lfs ) I have emailed hagen to let them know I feel this product is deceptively labled and borders beyond negligent somewhere near dangerously and willingy mis leading.I first noticed that there were two lines near top of heater where the minimum water level line is.The second line one inch above was the maximum water level line(as in do not submerge)! I have been a long time keeper and use/used many hagen/fluval/aquaclear products.Upon noting the second line I actually read the instuctions.I can't believe this.Possibly I don't understand exactly what a submersible heater is, but I thought that meant it could submerged in water totally.To say it can be submerged"partially" for an aquarium heater seems to about the most stupid thing possible(how else could it heat my aquarium).I'm lit! Mostly posted this so no one gets electrocuted for believing what the package says.I have said outloud before that I am a skeptic of the industry but this sends me to another level.Hope no-one else found out the hard way or is presently "mis using " this product.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually I have two of these heaters, and I thought the packaging was misleading as well, but I researched it online and they really are fully submersible, they just had to label the top water line because of some regulations in Canada I believe. Mine have been fully submersed in my 75 for about a year now, and I haven't experienced any issues.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could you post a picture of the heater in question? Ive seen many many different ones by the name brand so would like to know which exact one to be wary of.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

There ya go bev


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Unfortunately I can no longer post pics to this site(about 3 months now).The heater is specifically the M300 Fluval.It is silver(purchased at petsmart{going back there tomorrow}) and says specifically Submersible glass aquarium heater in the description under name.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks Manafel. Were you previously aware of this? have just re-read directions and they say specifically not to be operated with water above max waterline?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes. I bought the heaters online when I got them I noticed the top water line and was confused, so I searched online to see what the deal was, and I found multiple forums that had the same question and they all said the same thing. They really ARE fully submersible, they just had to put the top water line there for some stupid regulations in another country.

I personally recommend these heaters. Mine have been doing great since I bought them... fully submersed lol


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I appreciate info Kayla and examining instructions further the closest to what you say on instructions says'For CSA/North America version: Water must not rise above the MAX WATER LINE indicated'.At the very end there are 4 illustrations of proper installation with only the one with "head" of heater being out of water not having an X through it. Underwater(vertical)X through it,Under water (horizontal)X through it ,and next picture has heater under aquarium(that seems obvious) and has X through it.I trust you more than hagen at this point but don't think I'll be keeping it.I e-mailed hagen so I'll be interested in what they say. Thanks!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

no problem, hope you find a better heater that will fit your needs


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

My husband has the same heater. The heater is fully submersable. It has that waterline max due to Canadian labeling regulations. He called Hagen directly for more information and that is what they told him. Yes the heater is fully submersable. He has it in his Betta tank. It's been in there for at least 3 months with no problems. It's a good heater, and unless you are in Canada, lol, you can have it fully underwater.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

checking with mods to see if I should delete this post?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it should stay up, it's very common for there to be confusion on this matter, and it might be useful for other members in the future


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As I posted earlier I e-mailed hagen and await there response.I without hesitation trust members of this site more than the manufacturer of any product.That being said, it is in my nature ,and how I conduct the business I own to follow manufacturers instructions as to recieve full warranty on the products I supply and install.Often ask by customers and general contractors;"you really need to read the instructions?" To which I commonly reply ;"No,but if something goes wrong and the manufacturer can blame me for not following the instructions ,they'll void your warranty".I even searched forums and some it is fully submersible,but found another that said"it's a shame that it's not fully submersible"(possibly another paranoid instruction reader).All videos and photos of heater invluding photo on package show head out of water.I found one animated video that said it was sealed to keep water out and showed(animated) water rising above head( as if by accident).Until this(and I let hagen know in no uncertain terms in my email)I feel hagen/aquaclear/fluval to very good products, but this one really sends me.At least stupid warnings in America start out with "In the state of Caloifornia",but the wording of CSA and North America in instructions seem baffeling to me.I usually use aqueon pro heaters but have noticed them vanishing from supliers shelfs(I figured they were to goood to keep selling as I've never had problems with them).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I stopped using them because they never really heated well, IMO. Not compared to my others I use, or so it seems. I will never use anything other than Aqueon Pro heaters now.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello Jrman83.I am about to post a question on here and happened to read your reply. My post is the question "which heater do you like most ?"
The only type available when I first got an aquarium was the hang on the side type. Now I have gotten back into aquariums and I am not
familiar/w the brands they now sell...so. To further complicate things I do ten gallon tanks right now (lease issues) and need as short of a
heater as possible. I have noticed that there are a lot of pictures in the forum that show heaters resting on the bottom of tanks. The suction
cups provided by some heaters are so that no part of the heater actually touches any thing. When you place something against the side of
a vessel that has heat in it, heat is transferred directly through the side into whatever is touching it. It doesn't seem to make a difference but
I am concerned that it would cause a stress factor in the glass of the heater as it is unevenly heated. Those pictures say that my concern
is not necessary.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Raymond;Aqueon pro heaters are the best.They are housed in an aluminum tube then encased in plastic.They offer every feature any other "top of the line" heater has.KENSFISH an on line site sells them for 1/2 the price of any pet store.They are the only heater I use or will buy again.I have more than 15.Not one has failed.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've got these heaters as well and they are fully submersable. I want to leave this thread up as it will help others along the way.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Raymond; more to heaters than size of tank and watts.Here's some info from another post;http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/heater-question-41812.html.
It explains how room temp and desired tank temp play a role.


----------

